# Hanging weight on a commercial soundproof wall



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got a commercial job coming up, a gym in a strip mall. The adjacent stores don't want to hear people slamming weights around so the building owner is calling for the 6" steel stud(single) party wall to have resilient channel before 5/8" board. Normally that would be fine but I know the tenant will want to hang chin-up bars, and other equipment off the wall. Will the resilient channel hold that kind of weight? If they screw through the resbar to hit the studs then that just defeats the purpose doesn't it?

What's the best assembly that provides good soundproofing and will also permit hanging heavy equipment off the wall if any

The local commercial drywall contractor just retired so I'm having to broaden out of residential and learn all this steel stud/sound/fire separation stuff.

Any help much appreciated,
Thanks guys


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Our guys usually throw plywood in for backing if theres flatscreens going in, and metal strapping for office cabinets. I'd think you'd want wood for something as weight bearing as chinup bars :blink: Ask your GC to get with the client on any areas of special concern. 

http://www.clarkdietrich.com/products/backing-systems/backing-plate


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Our guys usually throw plywood in for backing if theres flatscreens going in, and metal strapping for office cabinets. I'd think you'd want wood for something as weight bearing as chinup bars :blink: Ask your GC to get with the client on any areas of special concern


 Definitely put ply wood in like capt says res bar might hold the weight but screws strip real easy its not thick so screws spin out like crazy.. So i don't know how good the screws would hold a square of 3/4 in plywood chin bar set up to the wall with a 210 pound football player doing weighted chins..

I think if you use sound rock inso and res bar you'll be good for sound it also helps to caulk electric boxes with acoustic sealent but you have to do the route with a bigger bit and it's messy.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Don,t know why i said capt when it was Philma Crevises it was pay day drank 8 beers instead of 3 woops:whistling2:

now i've got to scrap out two condos with a head ache


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Send this guy a message.....http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/ted-white-823

He'll help you figure out the best solution for your application.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

For a truely sound proof demising wall we have had to build two 3 5/8 walls with a 1/2 of seperation, studs with staggerd layout and insualtion in both. That way one wall can be weight bearing. The resialiant channel is not meant to hold a shear load. A lot of the problems with acoustics in a large space is the ceiling or lack there of. Talk to the architect or gc, it sounds like something that sould have been in the spec book or prints.


----------



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

Sound proofing wise, I'd put fiberglass insulation in with doubled up 5/8 (preferably with accustic goop in between). If you can, do it on both walls if the other tenant will allow it. I'd also go with the plywood behind the sheetrock. Or see if you can get some 2 by and put it in between the studs to give the bar something solid. Personally, I'd see if I could make like a mini header that will sit on top of the wood in the studs around the height the pull up bar would be installed... but I'm not framer :whistling2:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Even double 5/8 transfers vibrations. RC doesn't do as much as claimed either. Perkcon has the right idea with separate walls. We did "sound rooms" at Overtures Entertainment Systems showrooms,it was some extensive work but even it didn't fully address all the issues. You almost have to build an actual CUBE,ceilings/walls/floor, to fully deaden any sound or vibration. Then again it depends how noisy the space is actually going to be. For a truly serene area the cheapazz whiners should spend the dough for a stand alone structure.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

evolve991 said:


> Even double 5/8 transfers vibrations. RC doesn't do as much as claimed either. Perkcon has the right idea with separate walls. We did "sound rooms" at Overtures Entertainment Systems showrooms,it was some extensive work but even it didn't fully address all the issues. You almost have to build an actual CUBE,ceilings/walls/floor, to fully deaden any sound or vibration. Then again it depends how noisy the space is actually going to be. For a truly serene area the cheapazz whiners should spend the dough for a stand alone structure.


 I don't know if you guy's use it but if you try dona cona board. On the res bar it works quite well with just one layer of 5/8's. Nobody wants to pay for it we did a woman`s shelter they called for every thing but nothing stopped the sound real good tell we added that stuff it's what makes res bar work I.M.O. 

But i`ve worked out in golds gym,ymca,and worlds Its not that loud some time a guy will yell a bit it`s no louder than most businesses.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

:thumbup:They ended up strapping the wall with ply and abandoned the resbar. No $'s in the budget for sound beyond some 6" roxul batts they say. A staggered stud wall would have been the way to go but the wall was already built.

Thanks to all for the replies - I'll be better informed for next time


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would have used con comp 2x6's for blocking, hung the place with abuse board, and used 18g studs with spazer bar


----------

